# K9 officer killed, dog injured, line of duty.



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

This was a local officer not far from me. I didn't know him but I have worked with members of his department a while back. I used to serve in the ambulance that covered his township.

He leaves behind a child and a pregnant wife.

Lots of questions right now, no answers. The K9 is expected to survive. One subject was killed as well.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/b...wn_line_suspended_for_after_officer_shot.html

Craig


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Second article:

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/2...p_is_fatally_shot__alleged_shooter_slain.html


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, Prayers for the Officer and his family. This is not too far from me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I feel for every officer who loses his life in the line of duty. I didn't know him but I send my condolences to his family.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All give some; some give all. My prayers are with his family and friends. May he rest in peace.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Craig Snyder said:


> Second article:
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/2...p_is_fatally_shot__alleged_shooter_slain.html


"The alleged shooter was caught and killed, authorities said."
Do authors or editors read any of this before it's published in the paper or put on the Internet? The guy killed a cop and then committed suicide. He wasn't caught first!

Condolences to the family and Friends

Suicide: If you want to kill yourself because you don't want to go back to prison or because no body loves you or whatever.
Just do it and don't take anyone else with you.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

RIP Brother, I've worked with some Plymouth Twp guys; good guys.


----------

